

Ask YC: Good Introduction to Economics / Markets? - chwolfe

I figure a lot of people here have a background in CS / Engineering and have the same question. Any suggestions?
======
davidw
Economics? Get a good, _mainstream_ textbook (read the alternative stuff after
you have a good grasp of the regular material, if you want). Here's one that's
free:

<http://www.introecon.com/>

Also, following blogs is a good way to learn. I like this one:

<http://economistsview.typepad.com/>

and this one:

<http://www.marginalrevolution.com/>

Start with those, and they'll link to others.

------
aneesh
1) [http://www.amazon.com/Investments-Zvi-
Bodie/dp/0071263101/re...](http://www.amazon.com/Investments-Zvi-
Bodie/dp/0071263101/ref=pd_bbs_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1209585851&sr=8-5)

2) Wikipedia all the terms you may be unfamiliar with.

3) Read pmarca's blog :)

